# Pioneer Deh-6400BT "CD" source not available?!



## Jsmitty093 (Nov 4, 2012)

i recently purchased this stereo and when cycling through the sources The cd option isn't there. Ive tried customer service and also returning to the retailer. Ive tried my owners manual and also many "FAQs" online. Once again the model number is DEH-6400BT. If its any help the receiver has Bluetooth/Auxiliary/and ipod options also.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Jsmitty093 said:


> i recently purchased this stereo and when cycling through the sources The cd option isn't there. Ive tried customer service and also returning to the retailer. Ive tried my owners manual and also many "FAQs" online. Once again the model number is DEH-6400BT. If its any help the receiver has Bluetooth/Auxiliary/and ipod options also.


 You need to give me more information if you want help............


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

did u put a cd in it?


----------

